# Wind Towerii



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

can anyone give me more details on WIND TOWER II at the JLT! Im looking to buy a 2 bed apartment there heard its really good.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Project Title	:	WIND TOWER II
By Wind FZLC


Project Details : Project calls for the construction of a commercial and residential building to be called Wind Tower II which is expected to be between 35-40 storeys high. Wind Tower II will be an intelligent building incorporating several ultra modern information and communication features. The design of the building draws inspiration from the wind. The wind theme will be reflected in the design and appearance of the balconies and roof areas. Wind Tower II will be located on plot no. B1 in the Jumeirah Lake Towers Development. The building will have 3 bedroom apartments and gardens designed in the style of the hanging gardens of Babylon. 
Schedule	: Project is under design. Completion of the project is scheduled for Dec’ 2005.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

more info you'll find on:

www.windtowers.net
http://gigroup.net/wind_tower.asp


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Yo Trances ! How come no project listing for the Wind Towers project?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

...presumably because it hasn't been approved yet...?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Its under construction, Trances and I drove around its basement excavation


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2004)

Oh. Nevermind me, then.

I should learn to shut up when I don't know what I'm talking about... :runaway:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

cause I been lazy I guess will make a thread when have a few more photos
Give it a few more weeks and each sign will be up and can then get images and make a thread for each JLT


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2004)

Does anyone know what that satus is on this tower?


----------

